# 120g tall started leaking



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well my used 120g tall I got a few months ago had a split in the lower silicone seam and leaked about 5 gallons worth onto the downstairs carpet. Moved the tank to my shop to be re sealed and got heaters fans and a dehumidifier running downstairs. Good thing I happened to go down there and noticed a splashing noise of my filter output. Got some fish re homes in other tanks and the Oscar and angel in a cooler with a heater and fluval 305 running in it


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Well that sucks. hope your fish do well. Cheers


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

All the fish are now in the classifieds. I dunno if I'm gonna be able to trust this tank again even if I re seal it. Anyone do mobile re sealing?? I've done it before but never of this magnitude.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i could help you reseal it. i have resealed a few tanks and never had any problems. one was my brothers 75g about 6 years ago, and it is still going strong. Cheers


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would welcome the help. It's a huge tank and I've only done 30g and under so if they leak the pressure is less and much less water. I'll pm you and we can work something out. I'm a mechanic so maybe a free labour brake job or something. Just goes to show the excellent personalities of this site. Just awesome. I've had one angel die now in the cooler with the Oscar and the convicts ate all my wife's rummy nose tetras.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello i just got an email my pm box is full so i have fixed that. i am glad to help but i am also a mechanic. but i'm sure we can work something out, let me know. Cheers


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Scherb said:


> Hello i just got an email my pm box is full so i have fixed that. i am glad to help but i am also a mechanic. but i'm sure we can work something out, let me know. Cheers


You could do each other's brakes...


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol fly girl. That's funny because mechanics never fix their own cars. I went out and bought 2 tubes of silicone Incase the tank takes that much. Got the good ge stuff too.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

shady280 said:


> Lol fly girl. That's funny because mechanics never fix their own cars.


Lol, That's so true. Cheers


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Special thanks to scherb for coming out and helping. Was a bunch of work and near 2 tubes of silicon but it's done. Just waiting for the cure now before I do a test fill and wait a week. Then it's back downstairs and hope I never experience this again. Once is enought thank you.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear that u got help, now is just waiting time


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

So filled the tank up to the brim today. I don't normally fill rimless tanks that high. But I figured I would push it as hard as I could so if it's gonna leak I'm gonna know about it. Now it will sit for at least a week before moving back to the basement again. That said I'm saving my pennies so before 10 years passes ill sell this one and buy a acrylic tank as per the reasons in my other thread. They just don't leak as easy.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Omg the 120 just flooded the basement. I'm on nightshirt and have a voicemail from the wife saying the basement is soaked. She saved the fish but it's screwed. It was fine for a week this time. Looks like I'm out of the big tank hobby for a while. So depressed.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ouch... That sucks!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that does suck....do you know what happened yet?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

that was sure nice of him


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

shady280 said:


> Omg the 120 just flooded the basement. I'm on nightshirt and have a voicemail from the wife saying the basement is soaked. She saved the fish but it's screwed. It was fine for a week this time. Looks like I'm out of the big tank hobby for a while. So depressed.


No Way. that is messed up. did you use that flimsy stand to test it for the week ? that's the only thing i can think of that might have caused this. other than, that tank is just cursed. Cheers


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Although I've never re-siliconed a tank, did you remove the old silicone before applying the new? If not it was bound to fail again as new silicone doesn't bond to old silicone


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kevin, shouldn't you be working? lol Always a good point, it definitely will not bond to old silicone. Though I'm sure they did. I am pretty sure, from previous threads, that Scherb is well aware of this. Plus he has resealed a few tanks to my knowledge without any probs. I'm still interested to see what caused it. Whether it was indeed the seal or equipment or whatever....


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah I got home and it seems the wife caught it before more than 10 gallons spilled this time. When we resealed the tank it was very textbook and clinically clean. Tested it outside on that crappy stand that I re-enforced more to avoid that flex we saw. We even sanded the glass to promote better adhesion. I'm gonna list it for sale and see if anyone wants it. Stand as well. I'm gonna have black gravel a double bright and fluval 405 up here soon. I'm out of the hobby as far as big tanks go until I can afford acrylic. I'll still have my trusty petsmart 55 and my 30 hex that I resealed. Although now I'm paranoid about that one too.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear about your tank and the mess.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

shady280 said:


> Yeah I got home and it seems the wife caught it before more than 10 gallons spilled this time. When we resealed the tank it was very textbook and clinically clean. Tested it outside on that crappy stand that I re-enforced more to avoid that flex we saw. We even sanded the glass to promote better adhesion. I'm gonna list it for sale and see if anyone wants it. Stand as well. I'm gonna have black gravel a double bright and fluval 405 up here soon. I'm out of the hobby as far as big tanks go until I can afford acrylic. I'll still have my trusty petsmart 55 and my 30 hex that I resealed. Although now I'm paranoid about that one too.


Hello. if i had to guess i would say it was that stand, either while we were resealing or after, that flex was not good. if it were me i would reseal it on the flat concrete in you garage, and fill and test without that stand. and if you still don't want a big tank at least you can sell it for more, as a sealed tank, and chuck the stand. and as for your 30 i wouldn't worry i believe you had it up for a while now so it should be fine. Cheers


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah the 30 has been setup for about 8 months now without any problems. Yeah I've already chucked that flimsy stand in the garage. I added a center brave before adding water but I'm thinking that the damage was done when we resealed and leaned in it cause it was deep. I'll probably reseal it again on the floor after a leak test to see where the leak is from. Id like to get it sold of traded as space in the shop is needed for car repair. There is a guy on Craigslist who I've been in contact with willing to trade a new 55 and a 90 on a stacking stand for my 120. Might go that route but I'd like to see a acrylic tank. I can't afford to have this happen again.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

So I found the leak today. Dead center in the back. The problem is that the side glass isn't glued to the bottom sheet in the back. So the silicon we did held but you could see water the whole way across getting under. Only way to repair it is take the vertical pieces off the horizontal piece as an assembly and clean it up and run a new bead along the glass. After that I can seal the inside and outside. My tank is built weird, the side glass sits ontop of the base glass which is 1" larger all the way around.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Took apart the tank today after finding out the glass had a chip in the outside of a side piece that is halfway thru. Gonna try and sell the glass now. 200 down the can. What a disappointment


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, sure sucks  I am testing my tank tomorrow, we will c how much of a good job i did lol


----------

